
3.5B-year-old microbe fossils get another look - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/01/hotly-debated-3-5-billion-year-old-microbe-fossils-get-another-look/
======
tudorw
If you are into this kind of thing I highly recommend 'The Vital Question: Why
Is Life The Way It Is' by Nick Lane "In The Vital Question, Nick Lane
radically reframes evolutionary history, putting forward a cogent solution to
conundrums that have troubled scientists for decades."

------
eurticket
I imagine this happens a lot more as there are advanced ways to preserve
these, until better technology presents itself that tests for more than we
have previously.

